# X-YAcht Rigging



## Mike36 (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone know where I can contact an owner of or someone with access to an X-Yacht One Ton. I have a 1986 model that I have been fixing up fro two years with the mast down, and now have a question on how the rigging should be attached.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

There's one in Vancouver BC... maybe someone can help you get a hold of them.


----------

